# Lizzy Jet Olena.



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I think shes beautiful. Better crank on the sunscreen for her face! Hehe.  I love the markings on her neck.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She doesn't burn lol, she just looks pink because of the flash.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

There aren't any pictures of her standing square or anything, so not much to critique. But she's very pretty, & I like her eyes very much!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeh, I know. I have to take my camera out that was just when I first got her and I wanted to take some pictures.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, what a pretty girl!
What are you going to do with her?
I love the last picture of her.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I am training her for english and western pleasure.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

She looks like an English horse to me for some reason.
Very nice horse.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, she would be a better English horse, but for the level I will show next year, if I make versatility you have to do English and western and I'm just starting her western because in my opinion its easier to teach a western horse English than an English horse western...


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I really like her markings!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

omg she is one of the cutest horses i have ever seen!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> There aren't any pictures of her standing square or anything, so not much to critique....


I agree. I'm not a fan of all the pink but that's a personal preference :wink:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha, I don't like it either, but I like her attitude and her personality, and her potential!!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Is she a true medicine hat?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, she's a true medicine hat.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awwww... she is just beautiful. So unique looking. I love her markings.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

cute horse  good luck keeping that monster clean :lol:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks
Keeping her clean is so hard!!
I seriously almost get into tears trying to keep her clean because I'm a fanatic when it comes to a clean horse.


----------

